# Ft. Pitt News?



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any News? I heard the Open is hard.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Heard they still had 12 dogs to run the 1st today{Sat} in the open


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Call backs for open LB
3,6,9,10,14,15,16,20,23,28,30,33,35,39,40,41,44,45,47,51,52,56,57,58,60,62,65,66,67,69

30 dogs


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Call backs for open water blind
6,9,16,20,23,28,33,39,41,45,47,51,52,56,57,60,62,65,66,67

20 dogs


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Call backs open water marks
9 Connie -Al Arthur
23 Tie -Howard Simson
28 Katie -Deb Stukey
33 Ripley -Al Arthur
45 Luckey -Al Arthur
51 Hottie -Al Arthur
56 Rylee -Sally Koepke
57 Trader -Al Aethur
62 Zonka -Bruce Hall
65 Dozer -Al Arther

Total of 10 dogs


----------



## P Soto (Jun 7, 2009)

Derby Results:

1st -#1 Bang H/Ricky Millheim 
2nd-#9 Ten O/H Barb Radtke
3rd-#16 Ryker H/Jeff Edwards 
4th-#14 Kenzie O/H Calvin Rumbley

RJ-#8 Payton H/Jeff Edwards
Jams- 3, 15, 17


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 2nd
1, 3, 4, 9, 10, 12, 15, 16, 17, 20, 23, 25, 27, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 42, 46, 47, 50, 54, 56. 
29 dogs


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 3rd
3, 4, 9, 10, 12, 15, 23, 25, 29, 32, 33, 34, 38, 39, 40, 42, 46, 47, 50, 54, 56. 
21 dogs


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Boomer said:


> Call backs open water marks
> 9 Connie -Al Arthur
> 23 Tie -Howard Simson
> 28 Katie -Deb Stukey
> ...


Good Luck Howard and Tie!!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 4th
3, 4, 12, 15, 23, 25, 29, 32, 42, 46, 54. 
11 dogs


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Go gettum Sally and Riley!!! ;-)

Angie


----------



## TeamH2oK9 (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know the results in the open and the am.?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Just Herd that Randy Whittaker and FC-AFC Tide Won the Amateur & Dave Opseth and AFC Tallia got Second...


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Just Herd that Randy Whittaker and FC-AFC Tide Won the Amateur & Dave Opseth and AFC Tallia got Second...


Jeff Lyons got 4th and RJ, Dave Opseth also got a Jam with Jeff Edward's dog Tillman. I do not know who took third.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Does any one know if the Qualifies Randy for the National? M. Katie


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

i am hoping sally and riley got third.


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

Q results

1st-Rena O/H Bev Burns
2nd-Hemi O/H Randy Whittaker
3rd-Cafe O/H Jim Liviskie
4th-Libby O/John Jenkins H/Larry Huskey

RJ-Climber O/H Sammie Thompson
J-Marti O/Brian Tiffany H/Jeff Edwards


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Scotty Seward took 3rd in the Amateur with Lark! The rest of us got JAM's other than a handle and a pick-up.

Team Koepke and Rylee were thrilled to have great work going into the fourth in the Open and Amateur. Unfortunately for Rylee she never saw the flyer go down (the station was very well retired) and had a HUGE hunt. The tests were challenging and well thought out (put dogs through water to keep them cool). 

The Open was a whole other story.....Howard, Bruce I feel your pain! What an ending after three, incredibly tough series.

Have a great summer to all the RTFers.


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

Heard Al Arthur got 1st thru RJ. Know that Hottie won and Ripley got RJ. Not sure of the other places or if there were any other JAM's


----------



## Deb Stukey (Dec 3, 2004)

Al Arthur and Sandhill Kennels swept the placements in the Open. "Unofficial" results followed as I got them from Pat Martin when I picked up Katie's green JAM before they were announced:

1st - #51, Landover's Who's Your Daddy (Hottie), owned by Erin and Chris Faaborg, handled by Al Arthur

2nd - #65, Peakebrook's Brawny Force (Dozer), owned by James Dean, handled by Al Arthur

3rd - #9, Miss Congeniality (Connie), owned by Grayson Kelley, handled by Al Arthur

4th - #45, Wine Glass Lucky Strike (Lucky), owned by Kate Simonds, handled by Al Arthur

RJ - #33, Peakbrook Believe it or Not (Ripley), owned by David and Marlene Baty, handled by Al Arthur

Jams -
#28 - NTK's Wicked Wishes (Katie), owned and handled by Deb Stukey
#57 - The Mark It Maker (Trader), owned by Mary Jarvis and Hardy Duerson, handled by Al Arthur

Scared me when Katie stood up on the flyer, especially after watching the other three dogs break (two on the flyer and one on the honor). Tough situation.

What do you think, Sally --- how close was that flyer station to the line?

Congratulations to Al and all the Sandhill owners.

- Deb


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Ahhhhhh. I'd say the flyer crates and station were about 20 feet from the line. The bird was a 10 yard retrieve.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

sally koepke said:


> Scotty Seward took 3rd in the Amateur with Lark! The rest of us got JAM's other than a handle and a pick-up.
> 
> Team Koepke and Rylee were thrilled to have great work going into the fourth in the Open and Amateur. Unfortunately for Rylee she never saw the flyer go down (the station was very well retired) and had a HUGE hunt. The tests were challenging and well thought out (put dogs through water to keep them cool).
> 
> ...


The rules state that all guns should be visible to the dogs. Are you saying that the flyer gunners were not visible at any time?

Barb


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

The guns were visible, they were just on a lower plane than the running line. Water had dike at the end and then the terrain dropped down to the field.The flyer guns retired as the the dogs swam along the shoreline. Rylee just didn't swing to see them or the bird (even when the guns went off). I felt all the Amateur tests were challenging, fair and I really enjoyed running them. 

The Open tests were difficult, fair and exciting to run. Especially the duck calls before the dry pops on the water blind and that 10 yard flyer in the water marks. Rylee was really jacked up. hat is why she broke. She was like a projectile.


----------

